# Mods for grill/offset smoker



## MeaterMaid (Mar 11, 2022)

Hi, looking for simple mods for my new grill/smoker.  I have a char-griller smokin’ pro and want to make some mods to make it solid. I was looking to add the dryer vent tubing from the smoke stack down to grate level. Wouldn’t the temperature be too high for the tubing? Seems like it couldn’t take the heat. Also, is that only effective for indirect cooking?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 12, 2022)

If it was me I would seal up all gaps and do the exhaust mod so that you are getting it to burn more consistent and efficient.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 12, 2022)

I've been using a CharGriller "Competition Pro" for about 5 years now and the only "mod" I have is baffling plates at the firebox end.
I did seal all the seams while assembling. All this mod stuff is overblown IMHO...


----------



## MeaterMaid (Mar 12, 2022)

bmudd14474 said:


> If it was me I would seal up all gaps and do the exhaust mod so that you are getting it to burn more consistent and efficient.


Thanks! Yeah that is what I’m most interested in. The exhaust mod makes so much sense that I’m surprised that the standard design isn’t changed.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 12, 2022)

Make sure the firebox is sealed as well as possible for air and fire control.


----------

